# Olympus Pen EES 1/2 Frame Rangefinder



## SoulfulRecover (May 22, 2015)

The glass on the rear side of the view finder cracked and a chunk fell out and now I can not see through the view finder. Is there anyway to replace or pull the glass out? Its a junker but its fun for some street shooting


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't think it would be too difficult to remove the top ... the problem would be finding a replacement lens for the viewfinder ... you would have to buy a replacement camera just to get the part ... sometimes it ain't worth it ... I should know.


----------



## elisacohen (Jun 12, 2015)

It would require you a great deal to go for an altogether new camera just for the lens. So just enjoy with the street shooting you have been doing.


----------

